# FF - Free to good home 9" Fahaka Puffer



## iKine (Aug 20, 2011)

For* FREE* to a good home

9" Fahaka puffer.

Im getting out of the hobby (for now), and need to rehome my beloved Fahaka. Im hoping to get him a good home, the last thing I really want to do is give him to the LFS and possibly have them sell him off to a peron who doesnt know how to properly take care of him. If there is anyone out there willing to take him on, or knows of anyone who is looking for a puffer please let me know.

I had a member on here tell me they were going to take him, but that member has since been banned.. so, no dice.

contact me via email @ [email protected] or pm me here. If you would like to text or call me you can as well @ *604 612 4404* (hopefully I am allowed to post my # here)

I'm located in Maple Ridge just a few minutes from the Golden Ears Bridge.


----------



## macdre (Nov 16, 2011)

pm sent sir


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

macdre said:


> pm sent sir


Lucky I don't have any room Dre or I'd be snagging this one from you... Nice deal on your puffer IKine and good luck finding a home for it!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

HI, as per the classified rules (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-2805/) all FS ads are required to include a price on the ad. Please make sure to add a price asap, to prevent your ad from being closed or removed.
Also make sure to put FS: in the title in your future ads as it is required as well. 
Here is a thread you should find helpful with posting and managing your classified ads: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-28267/ 
Good luck with the sale!

Regards, John
The Mod Team


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Lucky I don't have any room Dre or I'd be snagging this one from you... Nice deal on your puffer IKine and good luck finding a home for it!


I reserve the right to change my "nice deal" comment since no price has yet to be posted... 



Diztrbd1 said:


> HI, as per the classified rules (http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-2805/) all FS ads are required to include a price on your ad. Please make sure to add a price asap, to prevent your ad from being closed or removed.
> Also make sure to put FS: in the title in your future ads as it is required as well.
> Here is a thread you should find helpful with posting and managing your classified ads: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...properly-post-care-free-ad-classifieds-28267/
> Good luck with the sale!
> ...


When I first read the post I swear there was a price included. Weird, guess I need another cup of coffee....


----------



## iKine (Aug 20, 2011)

fair enough Diz.

changed.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> When I first read the post I swear there was a price included. Weird, guess I need another cup of coffee....


lol it happens.....coffee is a good reason :bigsmile:


----------



## iKine (Aug 20, 2011)

Bump.


Had an interested buyer, can not reply to their messeges


----------



## iKine (Aug 20, 2011)

Bump for re-housing


----------



## iKine (Aug 20, 2011)

bump for re-homing.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

nobody want free fish? I guess I was lucky when I sold mine.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> nobody want free fish? I guess I was lucky when I sold mine.


Oh it's not that nobody wants it. It's just that somebody has no tank space...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

See if you can get macramalamas contact info from someone on here... He was looking for one.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Would love one of these guys if i had a tank dedicated to it.


----------

